# Altersgewichtung Allianz vs. Horde



## Br3ak3r (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi Community,

hab mir gedacht, da öffters die Aussage auftaucht, dass Hordler besser sind als Allianzler oder andersrum, weil vom Alter jüngere sich zu einer gewissen Seite hingezogen fühlen, möchte ich das mit dieser Umfrage klarstellen.

Bitte nehmt euren Mainchar, bzw. den Char zu dem ihr euch am meisten berufen fühlt und gebt eure Stimme bitte wahrheitsgemäß ab, damit wir kein verfälschtes Ergebnis bekommen. 

Wär auch schön, wenn ihr nen kleinen Comment dazu schreibt, damit diese Umfrage nicht im Nirvana verschwindet. Nur die vielzahl den abgegebenen Stimmen führt uns zur Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da bin ich mal sehr gespannt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Haut mal rein

Grüße euer Br3ak3r




++++++

Ich fang mal an ..... also, ich hab schon immer gerne das abgrundtief BÖSE bevorzugt und mich so benommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , deswegen HORDE und 23 Jahre alt


----------



## b1ubb (5. Oktober 2007)

ich spiel ally und horde ... 
was soll ich jetzt anklicken ?


----------



## DoNsen (5. Oktober 2007)

Was du lieber/öfter spielst.


----------



## Br3ak3r (5. Oktober 2007)

muss doch eine Seite geben, die du mehr bevorzugst? einen char mit dem du öfters spielst als mit dem anderen? eine Seite, mit der du bessere Items, bzw. Equip hast? Eine Seite mit der die Kommunikation untereinander besser ist?

gibt so viele Sachen, die dich zu einer Seite bekennen....


----------



## Dalmus (5. Oktober 2007)

Wie repräsentativ die Umfrage auch immer sein wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab meine Wahl quasi gar nicht selbst getroffen. Da ich mich damals von meinen Kollegen zu WoW hab überreden lassen, habe ich natürlich den Server und die Fraktion genommen welche meine Kollegen auch spielen.
Somit bin ich als 'alter Sack' (derzeit 33) als Allianzler auf einem PvP-Server gelandet.
Aber hätte ich die Wahl gehabt, dann hätte ich mich wahrsccheinlich auch so für eine kleine Gnomin entschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Eins hätte ich ja fast vergessen...
Ich hasse alles und jeden und am meisten hasse ich alle und alles was ich hasse, aber am allermeisten hasse ich Caps in Threadtiteln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (5. Oktober 2007)

bei mir war es so ähnlich wie bei Dalmus wurde quasi dazu gezwungen weil ich ne wette verloren hab min 1monat zu zoggen (danke das ich verloren hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und seitem zogge ich RP-PvP server ally und bin denke ich mittelfeld mit 17 3/4^^


----------



## b1ubb (5. Oktober 2007)

> muss doch eine Seite geben, die du mehr bevorzugst? einen char mit dem du öfters spielst als mit dem anderen? eine Seite, mit der du bessere Items, bzw. Equip hast? Eine Seite mit der die Kommunikation untereinander besser ist?




hmmm eine seite die ich mehr bevorzuge -nein 

char mit dem ich öfters spiel - zur zeit ally
einen char mit dem ich besseres items habe bzw equip - horde
eine seite mit der die kommunikation besser ist - bei beiden gleich ... 

so jetzt steh ich wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich nehm einfach mal ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiel auch beide Fraktionen, aber ich nehm die mit der ich mich mehr indentifizieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tirkari (5. Oktober 2007)

Was ist eigentlich mit den 16-, 25-, 35- und 45-Jährigen? 
Die sind weder "jünger als ..." noch "älter als ... " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (5. Oktober 2007)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den 16-, 25-, 35- und 45-Jährigen?
> Die sind weder "jünger als ..." noch "älter als ... "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als Haarspalter würde ich behaupten: Mit 35 Jahren bist Du über 35. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Br3ak3r (5. Oktober 2007)

Habt ihr NIE einen anderen Char von der Gegenseite ausprobiert? Jeder Mensch ist von Natur aus neugierig.


Wobei ich auch einen Kumpel hab, der überhaupt NICHTS mit der Horde anfangen kann. Hats zwar probiert ist aber nie über Stufe 10 gekommen. Er kennt sich z.b. auch nicht in Undercity oder Orgrimmar aus. Null Interesse


----------



## Toyuki (5. Oktober 2007)

Br3ak3r schrieb:


> Habt ihr NIE einen anderen Char von der Gegenseite ausprobiert? Jeder Mensch ist von Natur aus neugierig.
> Wobei ich auch einen Kumpel hab, der überhaupt NICHTS mit der Horde anfangen kann. Hats zwar probiert ist aber nie über Stufe 10 gekommen. Er kennt sich z.b. auch nicht in Undercity oder Orgrimmar aus. Null Interesse



klar hab ich mal horde gespielt aber immer nur so bis 15-20 weil ich dann kb mehr hatte weil einfach kb hatte ohne frends zu zoggen xD


----------



## Huntara (5. Oktober 2007)

Br3ak3r schrieb:


> Habt ihr NIE einen anderen Char von der Gegenseite ausprobiert? Jeder Mensch ist von Natur aus neugierig.
> Wobei ich auch einen Kumpel hab, der überhaupt NICHTS mit der Horde anfangen kann. Hats zwar probiert ist aber nie über Stufe 10 gekommen. Er kennt sich z.b. auch nicht in Undercity oder Orgrimmar aus. Null Interesse



Naja, wenn man kein Interesse hat, dann kommt man ja auch nicht weiter als lvl 10.
Ich kenne die Horde und bin jetzt bei der Allianz, was mir wesentlich besser gefällt! Mag
vielleicht auch am Server liegen, da die Leute einfach viel netter, bzw. hilfsbereiter sind.

Aber so scheint es, das verschiedene Menschen von Natur aus nicht neugierig ist, sonst
wäre Dein Kumpel heute lvl 70? *hrhr*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (5. Oktober 2007)

Br3ak3r schrieb:


> Habt ihr NIE einen anderen Char von der Gegenseite ausprobiert? Jeder Mensch ist von Natur aus neugierig.


Doch, zum Taurenrennen selbstverständlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nee, Spass beiseite... Ich habe zwar auch Hordenchars, aber die werden nur gaaaaanz selten mal rausgekramt.


----------



## Br3ak3r (5. Oktober 2007)

also willste sagen, dass dich dein anfänglicher Weg bei der Allianz so sehr geprägt hat, dass du überhaupt keinen Bezug zur Horde hast? Oder hat es einen anderen Grund?


----------



## Hitch81 (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich selber bin 26 Jahre alt! Aber ich finde die diskussion ob alt oder jung besser ist bischen daneben! Ich habe schon einige kiddys mit so ca 14 gesehen die ihren char supi beherrschen wie auch umgekehrt! genau so auch ältere die keine Ahnung haben wie man spielt! 
Depperle gibts egal ob jung oder alt! 
Wie auch oben schon geschrieben wurde hängt auch vieles davon ab was der Freundeskreis spielt! viele hätten sich für die andere Fraktion entschieden, aber man spielt die halt wo die Freunde schon drin waren!
Darum wird die Umfrage nie besonders representativ ausfallen!

Hitch


----------



## Qilin (5. Oktober 2007)

CAPS 4TL

Aber hab trotzdem mal abgestimmt.
Hätte ich allerdings die Wahl gehabt, wäre ich nun auf Seiten der Horde.

Erfahren durch mybuffed.


----------



## Qonix (5. Oktober 2007)

also ich zocke nur Horde  habe zwar irgendwo nen Zwerg auf lvl 1!! aber naja  das war nix

ich bin ja schon im RL ein Mensch (zum glück ^^) da will ich im spiel mal was anderes ausprobieren


----------



## Long_Wolf (5. Oktober 2007)

Für die Horde !

Und es wäre trotzdem interessant ne Altersgewichtung zu wissen, wobei ich leider auch auf Seite der Horde immer wieder Instanzen um 22 oder 23 Uhr abbrechen muss weil der Priest "ins Bett muss weil Mutti Stress macht"...


----------



## psychomuffin (5. Oktober 2007)

ich bin 'leider' Allianz spieler.

Als ich mit Wow anfing hatte mein Freund schon seinen MainCharakter^^
Da ich natürlich mit ihm spielen wollte, habe ich die Allianz gewählt^^

Shit Happens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (5. Oktober 2007)

Also die Zeitspannen sind mal selten blöd gewählt ^^
16-25, bzw. 25-35 oO
Naja, Horde 22 Jahre alt


----------



## Thorona (5. Oktober 2007)

hm, ich bin 23 zocke allianz

aber

ich hab mit wow angefangen, wegen einem kumpel. der spielte auf alli-seite und nun bin ich da hängen geblieben und möchte auch nicht auf der anderen seite nicht nocheinmal so viel zeit und mühe investieren und alte kontakte so abbrechen lassen.

und die altersspanne hätte ich bis 35 immer in 5er-schritten gemacht!


----------



## Br3ak3r (5. Oktober 2007)

was heisst denn hier cap?


diese Umfrage soll auf viele Fragen eine Antwort liefern, da immer behauptet wird, dass in der Fraktion wo meist jünger Spieler (Schüler) spielen, die stärkere ist, weil diese dementsprechend mehr Zeit haben.



Ich spiele z.b. seit der Betaphase WOW (mit einer halbjährigen Pause) und hab bis heute keinen einzigen Char über Level 60 bringen können. Ein kleinerer Grund wäre zum einen, dass ich mich nie entscheiden konnte und warscheinlich schon alle Chars ausprobiert hab bis ich meinen Eleschami gefunden hab, der mittlerweile Level 56 ist, was mich sehr stolz macht, was sich jetzt für einen der schon lange 70iger ist recht lustig anhört. Ein anderer  Großer Faktor ist die Zeit, die mir einfach durch meinen Beruf fehlt. Ich arbeite am Tag im Durchschnitt ca. 9 Stunden +2 Stunden Fahrt = 11 Stunden , ich schlafe im Durchschnitt 6 Stunden und dann bleiben mir noch 7 Stunden am Tag um mich um meine Freundin zu kümmern, mit meinen Kumpels was zu unternehmen, Einzukaufen und den Rest halt. Spiele wenns hoch kommt 4-6 Stunden an den Werktagen was mir momentan für ca. 1/4 eine Stufe reicht. Rechnets euch mal aus ...... 


will damit einfach klar stellen und ich hoffe, dass das Ergebnis mit KEINER klaren Gewichtung endet, dass keine wirklich Bevorzugung zu sehen ist und wir ENDLICH damit das Buch darüber schliessen können




deswegen immer schön das Thema pushen, damit so viele wie möglich mitmachen können


----------



## Siluro (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

bin 32 und spiel Horde, was sonst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab auch durch nen kumpel angefangen und der ist halt auch hordler.

mfg

siluro


----------



## Mitzy (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin 16 und spiele ´nen Menschen Pala namens Mitzy (kurzes "i" langes "e" wird es ausgesprochen, in der aussprache ist das "y" = "e"). Ich bin zur Ally gegangen weil da soziemlich die meisten meiner Freunde waren- und weil diese wiederrum meinten auf ally Seite wird mehr RP betrieben.
Ich bin kein Schüler, ich bin Azubi und recht erwachsen für mein Alter wie ich meine.


----------



## Undeathjenna (5. Oktober 2007)

überläufer von horde auf alli.
Grund: 
1.) Freundin hat lieber allie gespielt.
2.) Seit BC hatte ich an der horde eh keinen Spass mehr. 
nur mehr zum gelegentlichen chatten mit einigen wenigen leuten wird meine hexe verwendet.

Die restl. Zeit gibts geballte N811 Moonkin power. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dakita (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin 27 und spiele Horde auf Taerar   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharion der Taure (5. Oktober 2007)

>>>Leider spielen mehr Leute Allianz als Horde..von daher ist das mit der Umfrage etwas unpassend..


----------



## Dalmus (5. Oktober 2007)

Tharion schrieb:


> >>>Leider spielen mehr Leute Allianz als Horde..von daher ist das mit der Umfrage etwas unpassend..


>>>Deswegen gibt es ja neben der absoluten Zahl auch eine prozentuale Gewichtung..


----------



## Malondil (5. Oktober 2007)

Bin 14 und habe nen 70er blutelf pala. Ich find es auch irgendwie shice dass ziemlich viele gilden nur leute üba 18 aufnehmen weil se wohl denken wenn man üba 18 is kann man das spiel besser spielen.......


----------



## Idenlos (5. Oktober 2007)

allianz 18 jahre, wenns aber bei der horde gnome gäben würde .... naja is ne andere geschichte :-D

und nochwas mit nedmal 300 stimmen is diese umfrage für mich ned sehr representativ

mfg Idenlos

p.s. der altersunterschied is ned so ausschlaggebend wie die reife der mitspieler


----------



## Galadith (5. Oktober 2007)

endich einmal ein vernünftiger thread dazu!!!!


----------



## Jazzemie (5. Oktober 2007)

Grüße,

bin 25 und spiele Horde. Allianz habe ich früher gespielt, weil dort die meisten Freunde und Bekannten zu finden waren. Aber da es ja um die eigentliche Diskussion geht, wo der Alterdurchschnitt wohl höher ist, kann ich nur aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung sagen, mir kommt es so vor, als wenn der Altersdurchschnitt bei der Horde irgendwie immer ein Tick höher ist, als bei der Allianz. 

Aber Leute die irgendwie komisch sind, gibt es ganz unabhängig vom Alter auf beiden Seiten. Sei es Leute, die versuchen einem Questitems abzugammeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , grundlos rummotzen, mitten in einer Quest / Instanz einfach verschwinden, keinen vernünftigen Satz in die Tastatur prügeln können etc. Die habe ich bisher bei beiden Fraktionen kennen lernen dürfen. 

Vielleicht liegt das mit dem Alter auch ein bisschen am Verhältnis allgemein Allianz zur Horde, auf den meisten Servern ist es doch so, dass mehr Allianz gezockt wird, evtl. erklärt das auch ein bisschen das Alter.

In dem Sinne für die Horde
Grüße


----------



## Marzagoth (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiele Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin 43 Jahre alt und bin dazu gekommen weil meine Freunde alle Horde spielen (zwischen 42 und 45 Jahren alt)

Habe allerdings noch nie einen Alli ausprobiert.


----------



## Zephyda (5. Oktober 2007)

Hm, leidiges Thema.
Generell (habe diverse Horde- und Allianzchars, einige auf 70 - und ja ich war ne Zeit ohne Job, kommt daher..) kann man nur eines sagen: Dadurch, dass Allianz auf den meisten Servern in der Überzahl ist, fallen einem dort auch eher die geistigen Tiefflieger auf. Aber prozentual gesehen haben im Grunde beide Seiten gleich viele geistige Tiefflieger und Flachzangen. 
Wobei "Kiddy-Niveau" erschreckenderweise eher aus der Gruppe der "ü20"-User kommt. 
Ja, die jüngeren Mitspieler sind zuweilen anstrengend, bis hin zu nervig. Aber die absoluten Egodeppen, die alles und jeden beleidigen, beim Serverdown auf RP Server gehen und sich als lollende R0flc0p3r verdingen und die jeweilige Gegenseite als Noobs und sonstwas anflamen sind, zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach, eher im 20+ Bereich zu finden. 
Wäre wohl mal ne Studie wert. Was mir dabei noch auffiel: Meist sind die um sich rumbeleidigenden Vollhonks und 733t-P0w3rGam0r, die auf Dauer überall als Störfaktor identifiziert werden können, HipHop/Rap/Aggro/Gangsta - Hörer bzw Fans. War seinerzeit im Mitternachtssale von TBC beim MediaMarkt hier in Frankfurt gut zu sehen, die Leute die Stress gemacht hatten wurden dort nämlich draussen von einigen Spielern gefragt: Welcher Musikstil und PvE oder PvP - mehr als 65% der obige HipHopsonstwastypus, und fast Ausnahmslos PVP´ler (Und nicht ein RP´ler dabei).
Hm, sollte man wirklich mal ne Stdie machen......

Das ist natürlich nur mein rein subjektiver Eindruck, und keineswegs möchte ich damit die Rap-Fraktion in irgendeiner Weise angreifen, ich gebe nur tendenziell von mir festgestelltes wieder.


----------



## Br3ak3r (5. Oktober 2007)

aus dem momentan Ergebnis kann man nur entnehmen, dass 35+ eher zur Allianz tendiert ... dazu passt eine Meinung aus einem anderen Thread, den ich vorhin gelesen hab

"
Viele Spieler suchen sich den Char raus mit dem sie sich selber identifizieren. Und für nen kleinen Rebellen bietet sich ein rebellischer Char eher an, wie z.b. auf der Seite der Horde
"


----------



## Kramak (5. Oktober 2007)

Bin 19 und auf Eredar auf der Hordeseite Aktiv.

Phil wir kriegen dich.


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2007)

Nochmal vllt. is es nich ganz klar ausgedrückt worden an die unter 16 jährigen: Diese Umfrage ist anonym niemand wird wind davon bekommen wenn ihr wahrheitsgemäß antwortet und euch dafür schämt unter 16 WoW zu spielen . Also tut es bitte auch damit man diese Umfrage für etwas gebrauche kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Horde 16 Jahre


----------



## Br3ak3r (5. Oktober 2007)

ich seh hier immer öfters Einträge, indem Leute NUR wegen ihren RL Freunden eine Seite gewählt haben und dabei geblieben sind


kann so eine Aussage irgendwie nicht wirklich unterzeichnen. Muss ganz ehrlich gestehen, dass ich damals auch mit meinen Kumpels auf einem Realm als ALLI angefangen hab (hoffentlich wirds mir bald verziehen). Irgendwann hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich spasseshalber mal nen Hordler probier und siehe da, ich bin bis heute dabei geblieben. Nach paar Monaten kamen sogar die ersten Kumpels rüber und wurden von der dunklen Seite bekehrt .....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EIGENEN WILLEN HABEN LEUTE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. Oktober 2007)

Br3ak3r schrieb:


> ich seh hier immer öfters Einträge, indem Leute NUR wegen ihren RL Freunden eine Seite gewählt haben und dabei geblieben sind
> kann so eine Aussage irgendwie nicht wirklich unterzeichnen. Muss ganz ehrlich gestehen, dass ich damals auch mit meinen Kumpels auf einem Realm als ALLI angefangen hab (hoffentlich wirds mir bald verziehen). Irgendwann hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich spasseshalber mal nen Hordler probiert und siehe da, ich bin bis heute dabei geblieben. Nach paar Monaten kamen sogar die ersten Kumpels rüber und wurden von der dunklen Seite bekehrt .....
> 
> 
> ...




das kann ich überhauptnicht nachvollziehen

wenn ich die gelegenheit hab, mit meinen kumpels zu zocken, dann tu ich das auch 
also warum sollte ich dann extra was anderes nehmen ... 

naja, der eine denkt so der andere so ... 
ich würde aufjedenfall glaub ich aufhören, wenn ein paar meiner freunde aufhören würden
wow zuzocken ... ;( des macht ja dann fast kein spaß mehr


----------



## Badomen (5. Oktober 2007)

psychomuffin schrieb:


> ich bin 'leider' Allianz spieler.
> 
> Als ich mit Wow anfing hatte mein Freund schon seinen MainCharakter^^
> Da ich natürlich mit ihm spielen wollte, habe ich die Allianz gewählt^^
> ...



Ich spiel zwar kein WoW mehr, aber bei mir war es genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wollte eigentlich lieber nen Untoten Hexenmeister haben, wurde aber dann ein Mensch..


----------



## Tyralein (5. Oktober 2007)

Hab damals durch meinen Freund mit WOW auf Hordenseite angefangen welche mir dann zu doof war bin jetz Alli und 18.


----------



## Br3ak3r (5. Oktober 2007)

was hatte ich von meinen Kumpels?

Jaaaaaa, anfangs waren wir immer gemeinsam dick am questen und hatten zusammen Spass, dass hat sich aber nach kurzer Zeit geändert, weil einer mehr Zeit zum zocken hatte als der Andere und alle verschiedene Levels hatten. Darüberhinaus hat man sich zu einer gewissen Zeit nur noch "Hallo", "Tschüss" gesagt und übers Wochendende geredet, was man denn machen könnte. Quasi als Telefonersatz. Deswegen hab ich nen Char auf nem anderen Server angefangen, weil ich meine Leute mindestens 1x die Woche seh...


geendet hats wie folgt

- man geht abends nach der Arbeit rein, zockt etwas alleine, weil keiner on ist
- einer von den Friends hatte irgendwann Schichtdienst bevorzugt, weil er mehr Patte verdienen könne und hat dementsprechend abends bis frühs geschafft und Nachmittags gezockt, als ich auf Arbeit war...
- wenn der andere Online war wusste man genau, dass mit seiner neuen Freundin nicht gut Kirschen essen war, wenn es um WOW ging. Da hiess es nur "Freundin kommt, bin off" und weg war er ...... traurig, wenn man sich alles von der Frau bieten lässt
- die andere nennen wir immer liebevoll "AFK Ulle", weil wenn sie on ist ist sie meistens afk 
- wenn mehrer Online waren sind sie alle einen anderen und nicht gemeinsamen Weg durch Spiel gegangen

deswegen wars mir gegen Ende relativ Schnuppe


----------



## Genomchen (5. Oktober 2007)

An und für sich ein interessanter Thread, ich find nur man hätte nochmal zwischen 16-20 eine Option machen sollen. Denn ich finde das es schon ein Unterschied ist, ob jemand 24 oder 17 Jahre jung ist^^ (ohne das diskriminierend zu meinen!!)


----------



## Br3ak3r (5. Oktober 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> An und für sich ein interessanter Thread, ich find nur man hätte nochmal zwischen 16-20 eine Option machen sollen. Denn ich finde das es schon ein Unterschied ist, ob jemand 24 oder 17 Jahre jung ist^^ (ohne das diskriminierend zu meinen!!)




das mag an für sich stimmen, aber ich will nicht wissen ob einer 17 oder 22 ist, will einen ungefähren Intervall haben um zu sagen, dass jüngere Spieler gerne die Seite der ....... bevorzugen

hätte auch Fragen können?

ich bin 6 Jahre alt
ich bin 7 Jahre alt
ich bin 8 Jahre alt
ich bin 9 Jahre alt
ich bin 10 Jahre alt
ich bin 11 Jahre alt
ich bin 12 Jahre alt
.
.
.
.



das hätte mir null Aufschluss gegeben


Edit: und ausserdem darf man in den Staaten mit 16 ein Kraftfahrzeug führen. ich weiss, die Amis machen viele undurchdachte Sachen, aber ich denke mal, dass man ab diesem Alter eine neue Stufe im Erwachsenwerden erreicht


----------



## Thrawns (5. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Wahl quasi gar nicht selbst getroffen. Da ich mich damals von meinen Kollegen zu WoW hab überreden lassen, habe ich natürlich den Server und die Fraktion genommen welche meine Kollegen auch spielen.



Das zählt nicht. Ich habe mir auch erst einen Ally-Char gemacht, weil ein Freund bei der Allianz gespielt hat. Auf Level 52 hab ich dann gemerkt, dass Nachtelfen doch stinken und spiele seit dem einen fauligen Untoten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Br3ak3r (5. Oktober 2007)

und die stinken nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (5. Oktober 2007)

Und was zeigt uns die Umfrage nun?
Mal abgesehen davon, dass zu wenige Leute mitgemacht haben, dass man sie als repräsentativ bezeichnen könnte, ist der Altersunterschied zwischen Allianz und Horde marginal.


----------



## ApoY2k (5. Oktober 2007)

Genauer gesagt gleich null..

Deshalb: Nobody fukin' cares 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dakita (5. Oktober 2007)

Malondil schrieb:


> Bin 14 und habe nen 70er blutelf pala. Ich find es auch irgendwie shice dass ziemlich viele gilden nur leute üba 18 aufnehmen weil se wohl denken wenn man üba 18 is kann man das spiel besser spielen.......




ähm man braucht sich doch nur diese wörter wie "üba" angucken und dann weiss man doch schon warum einige gilden erst member ab 18 aufnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphyroth (5. Oktober 2007)

also ich muss als bissl mehr als halbes jahr ü. 16 ally sagen das ich meine entscheidung ned selbst getroffen habe sondern dorthin ging wo meine kumpelz waren. sonst bin ich mir ned sicher da wär mir die wahl zw. ally und horde schwer gewesen.
Aber ich hab auf allyseite bis jetzt viele nette leute kennen gelernt und bereue meine wahl so also nicht

tja im mom siehts ja so aus als ob überhaupt mehr leute ally spielen...einzig im bereich ü. 35 liegt horde vorne wenn man das so sagen kann. is ja kein wettstreit. naja whatever. Es ist sowieso ein gerücht das sich die kiddys von allianz eher angezogen fühlen... Wieso sollte das so sein? Ich meine was hatted ihr als kinder für spielzeug? Ich denke in vielen fällen werden das keine lieblichen viecher gewesen sein^^

zitat dakita: "ähm man braucht sich doch nur diese wörter wie "üba" angucken und dann weiss man doch schon warum einige gilden erst member ab 18 aufnehmen rolleyes.gif"

scheibst du in wow alles aus und wie es der momentanen rechtschreibung nach passt oder wie? ich glaube kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (5. Oktober 2007)

saphyroth schrieb:


> scheibst du in wow alles aus und wie es der momentanen rechtschreibung nach passt oder wie? ich glaube kaum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur weil du das glaubst, muss es nicht wahr sein. Es soll noch Leute geben, die sich der Rechtschreibung noch nicht abgewandt haben...


----------



## Br3ak3r (5. Oktober 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Und was zeigt uns die Umfrage nun?
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass zu wenige Leute mitgemacht haben, dass man sie als repräsentativ bezeichnen könnte, ist der Altersunterschied zwischen Allianz und Horde marginal.





ich denke mal, das man erst nach dem Wochenende einen Schlussstrich ziehen kann und du dann ein "repräsentatives" Ergebnis bekommst, darüberhinaus ist genau das doch der Punkt um den es geht, den ewigen Diskussionen, "dass sich gewisse Altersgruppen verhäuft einer Fraktion anschliessen" aus der Welt zu schaffen !!! Z.b. Schlachtfelder die von Horde angeführt werden, weil diese Faktoren gegeben sind .... usw. 


Deswegen erst überlegen, dann schreiben!


----------



## ApoY2k (5. Oktober 2007)

Nicht gleich so aufspielen^^

Jeder der sich ein bisschen mit WoW und der Community auskennt, weiß, dass diese Unterschiede nur Gerüchte sind. Und mit deiner Umfrage wirst du diese Gerüchte auch nicht aus der Welt schaffen.


----------



## Br3ak3r (5. Oktober 2007)

ich bekomm damit meinen Seelenfrieden, genauso wie bestimmt viele andere

es heisst oft, dass beide Fraktionen schlecht ausbalanciert sind! das will ich mittlerweile nicht unterschreiben, weil mit BC auch der Allischami kam und alle bösen Geistern vertrieben wurden.....


----------



## Dakita (5. Oktober 2007)

saphyroth schrieb:


> scheibst du in wow alles aus und wie es der momentanen rechtschreibung nach passt oder wie? ich glaube kaum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das hat nix mit rechtschreibung zu tun....nur an der schreibweise erkennt man zum grössten teil auch die reife des dahinter sitzenden spielers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur mal so nebenbei

ich denke man kommt weiter wenn man freundlich und sachlich schreibt als wenn man sätze von sich gibt wie "ey alter/alte mach mir mal..." oder "wer zieht mich durch..." oder sehe ich das falsch? 

also ich antworte niemanden der mich so anschreibt


----------



## Chaospala (5. Oktober 2007)

Was soll man denn als Blutelfen Spieler nehmen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jetzt mal im Ernst, Horde ftw. Habe auch nen 70er ally (war auch mein erster Char), aber auf der Hordenseite gibt es wesentlich mehr gute Spieler. Fast alle Top Gilden der Welt sind auf der Hordenseite. Schaut euch mal die "Black Temple"-Videos an. Habe bisscher kein Video von einer Ally Gilde gesehen =/


----------



## WeRkO (5. Oktober 2007)

Malondil schrieb:


> Bin 14 und habe nen 70er blutelf pala.



Bei mir genau das Gleiche...^^ allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob diese umfrage so sehr seriös wird, ok, es gibt recht gute Ansätze, allerdings müssten, meiner Meinung nach, mehr leute abstimmen, und eigentlich auch nur eine gewisse Anzahl an Personen, z.B. 600. Dann könnte man das Phänomen mit dem Alter und der Fraktion genau unterscheiden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In diesem Sinne, WeRkO


----------



## Achereto (5. Oktober 2007)

Br3ak3r schrieb:


> das mag an für sich stimmen, aber ich will nicht wissen ob einer 17 oder 22 ist, will einen ungefähren Intervall haben um zu sagen, dass jüngere Spieler gerne die Seite der ....... bevorzugen
> 
> hätte auch Fragen können?
> 
> ...


das wäre natürlich das genausoschlechte gegenextrem. Es ist nunmal so, dass der größte Teil ader WoW-Spieler zwischen 16 und 25 ist. Genau dieser Alterbereich hätte besser augeschlüsselt werden können.

12-16
17-20
21-25
26+ (bzw. 26-30 und 31+)

hätte voll gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slyf3r (5. Oktober 2007)

psychomuffin schrieb:


> ich bin 'leider' Allianz spieler.
> 
> Als ich mit Wow anfing hatte mein Freund schon seinen MainCharakter^^
> Da ich natürlich mit ihm spielen wollte, habe ich die Allianz gewählt^^
> ...




ich kenn das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann dich voll nachvollziehen, bei mir ist es genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bogus666 (5. Oktober 2007)

Bin selbst 25 Lenze jung und habe vor zwei Jahren, also mit 23, WoW angefangen. Damals schon Horde, heute noch Horde. Habe damals mich fuer einen Untoten Hexenmeister entschieden gehabt (dem Intro Movie sei dank). Fuer Allianz hatte ich mich nicht entschieden, da die Rassen einfach zu langweilig und normal aussehen.

Seitdem habe ich noch nie Allianz ausprobiert und werde es auch niemals tun, dafuer aber schon 4 von 5 Horde Rassen zumindest mal angespielt (nur Orcs noch nicht). Lieber hoere ich mit WoW auf als dass ich einen Allianz Char spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fuehle mich einfach zur Horde hingezogen und habe keinerlei Bindung / Interesse zur Allianz.

Bin mir sicher, dass es dergleichen aber auch auf Allianzseite gibt. Jedem das seine halt.

EDIT: Es waere besser gewesen, das ganze in zwei Umfragen (Allianz und Horde) aufzuteilen, um einen wirklichen Vergleich durchfuehren zu koennen. In dieser Umfrage wird natuerlich Allianz in den meisten Altersgruppen jeweils den groessten Anteil haben.


----------



## Myhordi (5. Oktober 2007)

Das ist völlig unterschiedlich ich fin den fred unnötig
Bin Hordi^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D00mlock (5. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich spiel ally und horde ...
> was soll ich jetzt anklicken ?




b1ubb deine spitzfindigen comments in allen deiner posts nervt...einfach mal klappe halten.


----------



## Genomchen (5. Oktober 2007)

@Br3ak3r
Wenn du dir den Post von Achereto durchliest, weißt du was ich mein. Außerdem bin ich knapp 25 und hätte mit 17 bestimmt ne andere Char wahl getroffen als jetzt (damals hätt ich bestimmt das "böse" gewählt, heute schau ich auf Rassenfähigkeit und wo meine Kumpels spielen). Und da der Großteil zwischen 16 und 25 ist, hast du eigtl alle in einen Topf geworfen. Außerdem denkt ein 25 Jähriger mal komplett anders als ein 16 jähriger und darum gings mir. Du hättest nämlich in dem Fall gleich einfach auswählen lassen sollen

von 0-16
von 16-40
von 40-tot

Das hätte dir genauso Aufschluss gegeben, wie deine Intervalle. Denn der Hauptteil ist in einem Intervall.

Und veräppeln kannst dich selber mit deinem Extrembeispiel. 

Aber egal, du willst nur deine Theorie/dein Clichée/dein Gerücht bestätigt sehen, Hordis sind Reifer wie Allys. Nur die aktuellen Ergebnisse müssen dich ja zu tiefst Frusten hehe


----------



## Zelt (5. Oktober 2007)

also das intervall 16-25 find ich echt schon etwas grob gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bny' (5. Oktober 2007)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Für die Horde !
> 
> Und es wäre trotzdem interessant ne Altersgewichtung zu wissen, wobei ich leider auch auf Seite der Horde immer wieder Instanzen um 22 oder 23 Uhr abbrechen muss weil der Priest "ins Bett muss weil Mutti Stress macht"...



Das bei Allianz auch so, passiert da auch andauernd. Oder Mami ruft zum Essen...

Naja, 19 Jahre - Allianz.


----------



## Hacky (5. Oktober 2007)

Da ich bereits weit über 50 bin bin ich wohl mit bei den ältesten Spielerinnen hier. Und wie die Umfrage bereits zeigt, spielen überwiegend unter 25-jährige.


----------



## wuzzle (5. Oktober 2007)

... es ist schön, dass du immer in 10er Schritten auflistest, aber von 16 bis 25 ist doch ein sehr weites Feld, findest du nicht?

btw 19 horde


----------



## Genomchen (5. Oktober 2007)

Danke, dass das wenigstens ein paar andere auch so sehen.
Denn in den Jahren von 16-25 geschieht sehr viel in der Psyche, wie auch im Umfeld eines heranwachsenden Menschen. Du hast die alle unter einen Kamm geschoben und willst dann auch noch Schlüsse draus ziehen. Welchen Schluss wolltest du denn ziehen? 

Ich glaub fast, deine Umfrage basiert auf ner Wette mit nem Kumpel, nach dem Motto: "Ne wir Allies sind reifer" "Nööööö, wir Hordies sind reifer" "ne wir" "ne die unsrigen" und das ging soweit, dass ihr euch gedacht habt, lass uns ne Wette machen, ich mach ne sinnfreie Umfrage bei buffed und dann bin ich befriedigt.


----------



## gondolin72 (5. Oktober 2007)

Spiele halt einen Ally, warum keine Ahnung hat sich so ergeben, denke weil die Nachtelfen halt auf der Allyseite sind. Hätte es damals schon die Blutelfen gegeben hätte ich auch auf Hordeseite landen können.  Habe halt einen kleinen Elfentick bzw. Elben. So landete ich halt auf Allyseite. Achso Alter 35.


----------



## Anoth (5. Oktober 2007)

> Habt ihr NIE einen anderen Char von der Gegenseite ausprobiert? Jeder Mensch ist von Natur aus neugierig.


hatte mal ne menschenpriesterin als raid char, aber mein untoter sagt mir wesentlich mehr zu und mit dem kann ich seid bc auch raiden^^


----------



## Rhinitas (5. Oktober 2007)

joar ich hab nen menschen magier auf 70.. mit ihm kann ich mich am besten identifizieren. habe ebenfalls noch einen 40er blutelf schurken. finde die kommunikation mit anderen spielern bei beiden fraktionen gleich..
bin 17 1/2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharion der Taure (5. Oktober 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Nur weil du das glaubst, muss es nicht wahr sein. Es soll noch Leute geben, die sich der Rechtschreibung noch nicht abgewandt haben...


ApoY2k mal wieder nur am rumflamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn du wenigstens was zum Thema passendes schreiben würdest und nicht immer nur auf den Leuten rumhackst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  PS (der soll ich es für dich lieber Post Scriptum ausschreiben?): Ich schreibe ingame auch lol, und das bedeutet Loughing out loud. Bin ich jetzt ein Kiddi (oder soll ich Kind schreiben?) oder was willst du damit ausdrücken? Das reicht aber jetzt auch mal von meienr Seite aus ;-)
Na Breaker, ich denke jetzt hast du mit deiner Umfrage bereits das erzielt was du wolltest, war doch also ein Erfolg bisher.


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (5. Oktober 2007)

gondolin72 schrieb:


> Spiele halt einen Ally, warum keine Ahnung hat sich so ergeben, denke weil die Nachtelfen halt auf der Allyseite sind. Hätte es damals schon die Blutelfen gegeben hätte ich auch auf Hordeseite landen können.  Habe halt einen kleinen Elfentick bzw. Elben. So landete ich halt auf Allyseite. Achso Alter 35.



Kommt mir bekannt vor...

Allianz/21

Als ich angefangen habe gab es noch keine Blutelfen. Ich wollte allerdings unbedingt einen Elfen-Main haben! Leider hat sich dann herausgestellt, daß die Klassenauswahl der Nachtelfen dies nicht zulässt und daß Pala "meine" Klasse ist. Somit war aber ein weiteres Argument für die Allianz gefunden.

Das ganze hat nebenbei auch RP- und Designtechnische Gründe. Ich kann mich mit den Prinzipien und Tugenden der Allianz eher identifizieren, außerdem sehen die alten Hordechars ja nicht gerade hübsch aus (Geschmackssache ich weiß)...

Und die Geschichte um meinen Main, sowie die Tatsache daß sie einen Tiger (und hoffentlich bald auch einen Hippogryphen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) reitet, zeigen ja auch noch den Wunsch nach dem Elfenmain  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Theoretisch könnte ich zwar jetzt wo es Blutelf Palas gibt überlaufen und hin und wieder spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken, aber da gibts mehrere Gründe warum ich nie besonders lange über sowas nachdenk:
Zum einen ist es wie schon von vielen gesagt die Mühe die in meinen jetzigen Chars steckt, aber was wohl noch wichtiger ist: Ich kann und will mich nicht auf einen Char fixieren. Und da mir die alten Hordevölker nach wie vor etwas unsympathisch sind, bliebe mir da nicht viel Spielraum für Twinks.

Ich lehne allerdings die Gegenseite nicht vollkommen ab und einige in meiner Gilde sehen das genauso. Wir haben eine Horde-Twink-Gilde, in der u.a. auch ein Blutelf Pala von mir steckt. Selbiger bietet mir z.B. die Gelegenheit, die "nicht gesellschaftsfähige" Vergeltungs-Skillung zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Oktober 2007)

Also, am Anfang wurde ich von meinem Bruder auf die Hordenseite gebracht. Dann von einem Kumpel uf die Allianzseite auf der ich recht lange gespielt habe. Und jetzt?

HORDE FTW!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratiboy (5. Oktober 2007)

Also an deiner Stelle wär ich die Umfragegestalltung anders angegangen...du hättest besser 2 einzelne umfragen gemacht eine für die allianz und eine für die horde...so sieht es hinterher z.b. aus als wär die allianz insgesammt älter obwohl sie nur mehr Menschen haben...


----------



## musssein (5. Oktober 2007)

> hab mir gedacht, da öffters die Aussage auftaucht, dass Hordler besser sind als Allianzler oder andersrum, weil vom Alter jüngere sich zu einer gewissen Seite hingezogen fühlen, möchte ich das mit dieser Umfrage klarstellen.



ich denke es ist eher das gegenteil...die "alten" sagen wir mal über 45 sind das "problem" der allianz...die werden auch hier in der umfrage prozentual nicht so vertreten sein wie es auf den servern der fall sein wird, der typische casual halt. der anteil an casual gamern ist bei der allianz viel höher.
diese leute wird man, denke ich, zwar nur selten in einem BG antreffen, aber die masse machts dann.

*fakt* is einfach:

horde ist im PvE (raidfortschritt) effektiver..und nicht nur "noRL-gilden" sondern auch die breite masse der 25er raids

PS: bin 27, wir haben damals zu 3. angefangen...ally bis lvl 25 oder so, weil ich halt so einen elfenfreak als bekannten habe. danach trennten sich unsere wege, er ging zu seiner familie auf den *PvE*realm (eltern/geschwister) und wir anderen beiden sind auf einem PvP-RP realm der horde seite gejoint, da dort noch 3 rl-bekannte gespielt haben....nunja, ich kann gar nicht sagen wie oft ich unseren elfen schreien höre, da seine eltern keinen peil haben und er, unter anderem, mit ihnen durch die instanzen geht.
wir sind nun zu 5. in einer gilde und haben ne menge pfun...es ist einfach anders mit menschen die man schon seit 15 jahre kennt.


----------



## Dawni (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin 27 und zocke auf der Hordenseite, aber auch nur gezwungenermaßen weil mein Freund als erstes seinen Char bei der Horde hatte und ich keine Lust hatte alleine zu zocken geschweige denn von ihm niedergemetzelt zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Hättte ich die Wahl gehabt hätte ich auch nen Ally genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber auch nur damals. Mittlerweile mag ich meine Trollin und schlachte gerne Allys ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyphon (5. Oktober 2007)

schaut ja ganz ausgeglichen aus
also die umfrage bis jetz..
-------------------------------------------
ich für meinen teil spiel leidenschaftlich alli..
aus dem grund weil n kumpl n damals^^ 60er tank mit t1 -> damals echt gut^^ hatte
und ich ihn helfen wollte
nja oke
eig sollte er mir helfen..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hätte ich kein kumpl auf alli der mit ab und zu unter die arme greift..
wär ich sicher zur horde..
undead hexer..
oder so..
aber jetz..
n811in - schurke
nur wg dem tollen ar***..
aber das war ein anderes thread thema.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich spiel alli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei evtl "neuanfang" oder so was
horde ganz klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piloria (5. Oktober 2007)

also finde die intervalle auch grob gewählt
ich selbst bin 20 und meine klassenkameraden in der schule sind 16....die denken ja noch völlig anders als ich....und nen 24 jähriger denkt nochmal anders als ich....so long

naja und dass bei der gegnerischen fraktion kiddies sind wird ja von beiden seiten behauptet....also wirds glaube nich viel unterschied machen

btw 20/ally


----------



## Achereto (6. Oktober 2007)

Die Umfrage ergibt:

a) in diesem Forum ist die Allianz in der Überzahl (Horde: 383, Allianz: 463, Gesamt 846)
b) Kinder und Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren spielen zu etwa gleichen Teilen Allianz und Horde.
d) *24,11%* aller Spieler sind über 25 und spielen für die Allianz, *14,43%* aller Spieler sind über 25 und spielen für die Horde.
e) Fast die Hälfte aller WoW-Spieler ist zwischen 16 und 35 Jahre alt (48,35%)

weitere Stimmenangaben hätten folgenden Einfluss auf das Ergebnis:
Allianz: <0,22%
Horde: <0.26%

Signifikante Änderungen des Ergebnisses sind nicht zu erwarten.

*räusper*


----------



## Thoor (6. Oktober 2007)

Achereto schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ergibt:
> 
> a) in diesem Forum ist die Allianz in der Überzahl (Horde: 383, Allianz: 463, Gesamt 846)
> b) Kinder und Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren spielen zu etwa gleichen Teilen Allianz und Horde.
> ...


*

Alter oO bist du im RL mathematiker oder sowat oOZONK!

aber n1 thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Dunham (6. Oktober 2007)

nochma was, ob mann 14 oder 18 ist, hat mit dem verhalten recht wenig zu tun.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich kenne sau viele leute die sind 18+ und solche noobs das glaubt man kaum, ich kenne auch einige die 14 sind und 100mal mehr drauf haben...
es kommt halt auf den aktuellen "gemütszustand" an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


solche vermutungen, wie gut man ist, anhand des alter aufzustellen ist schlicht und ergreifend schwachsinn..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Br3ak3r (6. Oktober 2007)

ihr habt ja recht, als ich das Thema eröffnet hab, hab ich eben nicht alle Faktoren miteinberechnet und die Grenzen grob gewählt. Aber eine neue Umfrage zu starten ist wohl eher weniger sinnvoll


----------



## Achereto (6. Oktober 2007)

Thoor schrieb:


> Alter oO bist du im RL mathematiker oder sowat oOZONK!
> 
> aber n1 thx
> 
> ...


"nur" Informatik-Student. Das da oben ist zwar mehr rechnen als Mathe, allerdings kann auch aus einer vermeindlich schlechten Umfrage *stichel* noch ein paar schöne Informationen herausziehen.


----------



## Bavario (6. Oktober 2007)

38 und Allianz - und ja im PVP bin ich nicht der King ^^

44% der Allianz sind zwischen 16 und 25. Imo die Gruppe mit dem meisten Skill oder auch meiste Zeit.
Bei der Horde macht die Gruppe 55% aus.


----------



## Midday (6. Oktober 2007)

diese umfrage ist nicht ernstzunehmen - da die nutzer dieser plattform keine repräsentative stichprobe sind

btw. 20 und alli


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Oktober 2007)

Also ich denke schon, dass die Umfrage halbwegs repräsentativ ist. Sind immerhin schon fast 1000 Abstimmungen. 
So wie es aussieht ist alles relativ gleich verteilt, was wohl an den Blutelfen auf Hordenseite liegt. Die gleiche Umfrage hätte mich mal vor dem Erscheinen von BC interessiert. Ich glaube da war die Verteilung noch ein wenig anders, also mehr jüngere auf Allyseite.


----------



## Mächti (6. Oktober 2007)

Denke auch das, die Umfrage recht repräsentativ ist.
Man könnte ja noch eine Umfrage machen Welche Rasse die Leute spielen.

Naja zu mir: Horde, Orc, WL, 22Jahre


----------



## Br3ak3r (6. Oktober 2007)

leider gibts nur bis zu 20 antworten bei umfragen, schwer deine idee


----------



## Steamboat (6. Oktober 2007)

Moinmoin

habe als Ally angefangen und alle Rassen und  Richtungen getestet.
Mein erst Lvl 70 Char war ein Hexer/Mensch. Nachdem ein Großteil der Gilde 
den Server gewechselt hatte und Anfragen bezüglich Wechsel kamen,
wagte ich einen Neuanfang bei der Horde.
Dort läuft nun auch ein 70 Blutelfen/Rogue herum, plus von jeder Rasse/Klasse ein Char zum testen.
Was einem am besten liegt kann man halt nur durch ausprobieren herausfinden
und es wäre ein Blödsinn sich von vorneherein der einen oder anderen Seite
wegen irgendwelcher Vorurteile zu verweigern.
Ich denke man kann nur dann richtig über ein Spiel urteilen wenn man 
alle Facetten kennengelernt hat.
Zum Alter bzw geistiger Reife konnte ich festestellen, dass es hüben wie drüben
egal in welcher Altersklasse, Leute gibt, denen es an der gewissen geistigen
Reife im Umgang mit anderen mangelt. Das hängt aber nicht mit dem Alter zusammen 
sondern hat nur immer mit der entsprechenden Person zu tun.
Ob es auf Hordenseite die besseren Spieler gibt kann ich nicht so einfach beurteilen,
aber die Hilfsbereitschaft und Gruppenbildung empfinde ich auf Horde als besser.
Dies muss natürlich nicht repräsentativ für alle Server sein.

Zocke derzeit auf Aegwynn und bin 41 Jahre alt.


Zocken verbindet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skywalker (6. Oktober 2007)

Finde die Umfrage doch schon recht interessant, denn es ist herausgekommen, dass sich die meisten Spieler beider Fraktionen im Alter von 16-25 Jahren befinden.

Da frage ich mich warum es InGame und in den meisten WoW-Foren doch so hirnrissige und unangebrachte Kommentare gibt, die auf ein weitaus jüngeres Alter schließen lassen....?

Gut, ich will jetzt auch nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren! Ich hatte schon richtig tiefgehende Diskussionen mit weitaus jüngeren Spielern, bei denen ich in Erklärungsnot gekommen bin. Und natürlich auch umgekehrt wo ich dachte "Mein Gott, welches Kraut hat der Alte da geraucht"...^^

Man sollte die Umfrage aufgrund des Ergebnisses noch weiter führen und vertiefen. Ich fände sowas echt interessant (wenn auch für die meisten evtl. langweilig).

Absolut geil finde ich allerdings, daß es hier Spieler im Alter von 45 Jahren und mehr gibt!
Werden doch Computerspiele von den meisten der RL-Gesellschaft als "Kinderkram" usw. abgestempelt.

Ich denke mal, daß ich in dem Alter auch noch am zocken bin, schließlich zähle ich mich auch zu den Zockern der ersten Stunde...^^


Naja, nicht sonderlich informativ mein post hier, aber meine geistigen Ergüsse wollte ich auch mal mitteilen...

So long...


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Oktober 2007)

Skywalker schrieb:


> Absolut geil finde ich allerdings, daß es hier Spieler im Alter von 45 Jahren und mehr gibt!


Also persönlich kenne ich einen, ist ein Arbeitskollege von mir, der ist 56 und spielt WoW seit es das gibt. Ich selbst bin auch schon 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (6. Oktober 2007)

lol^^

über 16 aber unter 25 die meisten Hordler


----------



## Shamis (6. Oktober 2007)

Allianz ist sowat von dreißt-.-
 Draenei Kriger könn sich  heilen Av mit der Brücke und dann stressen allys sau oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (shurken hauptsächlich)


----------



## Sandrella (10. Oktober 2007)

ist total egal welche Seite man Spielt denke mal beide Seiten machen genau gleich viel Spaß außer das man nen anderen Char auf dem Bildschirm hat

und spaß ist halt das wichtigste

aber
Bin 19 Jahre jung
Spiele Menschen Schurkin (also Allianz)
und naja was soll man dann noch sagen

WoW & CSS ftw ^^

lg
Sandra


----------



## shadow24 (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi,also ich finde die Umfrage gar net schlecht.sogar bisher die Beste, die ich bisher gelesen habe.bei den begrenzten Möglichkeiten die einem zur Befragung zur Verfügung stehen ist doch eigentlich ein ziemlich klares Ergebnis rausgekommen:der Altersunterschied(bei über 1000 befragten Personen) zwischen Allis und Hordler ist verschwindend gering, d.h.es gibt genauso viele Dummköpfe und Schlaumeier auf beiden Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wer hätte das gedacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab übrigens noch nie ein Hordlerchar gespielt,aber ich bin Gelegenheitsspieler der zwar fast täglich, aber nur für 2-3 Std. spielt.wie sollte ich da noch einen anderen Char beginnen?komm ja so kaum hinterher mit karapre(endlich fertig),inis,Gilde helfen,BGs,Arena,etc.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Oktober 2007)

horde - anfang 20


----------



## chaoskarl87 (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin Allianz Spieler und 20 Jahre jung der coole gnom hat mich einfach überzeugt


----------



## Mondenkynd (10. Oktober 2007)

Me 26 =D


----------



## Grivok (10. Oktober 2007)

bin 31
hab mit allianz bei ner bekannten angefangen
aber da mein restlicher freundeskreis horde spielt bin ich dann da gelandet
und horde macht mehr spass...
alleine wegen des brachlandes


----------



## vikale (10. Oktober 2007)

Hast du weder skill noch klasse geh zur allianz und machs mit masse.

Würd ma sagen, das mehr jüngere Allianz spielen, da es ganz einfach Herr der Ringe gibt.
Open PvP auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, steht da gestern ein 61er Menschen Wl.
Ich fear den weg, wenn er netvon allein abhaut.
5 mins später les ich im allgeimeinen Channel, das hier n paar 70er allies campen und kein die pvp quest machen lassen weil alles was 60-62 is gnadenlos gekillt wird. WIEDER MAL
Gibt auch sicher horde solche deppen aber ich habs halt noch nie gesehn.


naja Horde 4tw.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2007)

HORDE 4EVER!!![/size]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
                            allys sind muttersohnchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
buuh!



bin 11






-----------------
es gibt  vieles wofur man sich opfern kann , aber nur eins wofur es sich lohnt
fur die horde!


----------



## flyinghfalcon (10. Oktober 2007)

dragon1 schrieb:


> HORDE 4EVER!!![/size]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ey du darfst noch kein wow spielen^^ das ist evrboten^^


----------



## Averageman (10. Oktober 2007)

Guter Thread!

18 Jahre, Horde!


----------



## screeeam (10. Oktober 2007)

ich hätte die hauptzielgruppe öfters aufgeteilt, 10er sprünge sind meiner meinung nach bissl zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jünger als 15
zwischen 15 und 18
zwischen 19 und 22
zwischen 23 und 26
zwischen 27 und 32
älter als 33

.. so würde man deutlicher den alterschnitt erkennen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw .. bin 22 und hab auf beiden seiten einen lvl70 char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lierroy (10. Oktober 2007)

na ja die alten sind wohl auf beiden seiten selten,
werde wohl ne verjünungskur machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Br3ak3r (11. Oktober 2007)

screeeam schrieb:


> ich hätte die hauptzielgruppe öfters aufgeteilt, 10er sprünge sind meiner meinung nach bissl zu viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wir wissens mittlerweile, bist bestimmt der zehnte, dem das aufgefallen sit


----------



## Holyshit (12. Oktober 2007)

Da sieht man mal wieder das Horde und Allianz ausgeglichen sind und es nicht nur Jüngerer SPieler bei der Allianz sondern auch bei der Horde gibt.


----------



## Totelius (12. Oktober 2007)

dragon1 schrieb:


> HORDE 4EVER!!![/size]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das sind die die mich bei der horde aufregen,kleine kiddies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Oktober 2007)

Totelius schrieb:


> das sind die die mich bei der horde aufregen,kleine kiddies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed

Aber bei der Allianz ist das schlimmer. (Vergleichsweise, siehe meinen Thread vorher^^)


----------



## mandax (13. Oktober 2007)

überzeugter HODLER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teufelskiler (13. Oktober 2007)

Bin hordler


----------



## Dromed (13. Oktober 2007)

Ach du scheisse.. Genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt.

Aber selbst bei uns Allis ist es echt schlimm geworden in letzter zeit.
Viel mehr junge menschen als Ältere. Zum glück kan nich von meiner gilde sagen das der großteil alte säcke sind oder halt Leute die nicht so kindisch daherkommen.

@Totelius

Voll deine meinung.. Solche Kiddies machen unsere Ruf kaputt. ob nun Horde oder Allianz


----------



## Thedynamike (13. Oktober 2007)

Mh, laut Umfrage sind die Leute 50:50 auf Horde/Allianz verteilt. Ist das jetzt endlich beweiß genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowduke (13. Oktober 2007)

für die Horde


----------



## Mädchenteam (13. Oktober 2007)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den 16-, 25-, 35- und 45-Jährigen?
> Die sind weder "jünger als ..." noch "älter als ... "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, da die Zeit fließend ist, wird man niemals ein festes Alter haben. Somit ist der, der 16 Jahre alt ist auch einen Moment später älter als 16. Sonst noch 'ne Frage ?


----------



## Anderfee (13. Oktober 2007)

... bin Ü40 und spiele Allianz konnte mich mit der Horde noch nie so richtig anfreunden^^...


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2007)

chaoskarl87 schrieb:


> Ich bin Allianz Spieler und 20 Jahre jung der coole gnom hat mich einfach überzeugt


gnom soll cool sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinkerjugend (13. Oktober 2007)

jup gnom is cool, grund warum ich , junge 29 jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  damals(vor ca 2 jahrn) zur allie bin wollt nen kleinen schurken da ich davon ausging das der schlechter in den bg´s gesehn wird,


----------



## HasuObs (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin überzeugter horlder. spiele ein tauren schamanen und später noch untoter schurke.
Für die Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muradin2 (13. Oktober 2007)

Spiele Allianzler, zwar nicht aus überzeugung, aber gerne^^



Ich hab bei der Abstimmung mitbekommen, dass bei beiden Fraktionen ein fast gleicher Anteil von 16-25jährigen herrscht.
Aber irgendwie logisch. Jüngere Leute würden später gar nicht mehr klarkommen. Ältere Leute finden das Spiel kindisch oder haben noch gar nichts darüber gehört.


----------



## Phobius (13. Oktober 2007)

Wurde auch genötigt auf Ally-Seite zu spielen ^^

Oki, 2 Monate später wollte man mich für die Horde werben aber so gerne ich auch twinke ... ich vernachlässige immer einen Char und von daher is Horde für mich eher so nebenbei, auch wenn ich sagen muss dass es da verdammt nett is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimegolem (13. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin 16 also hab ich mal 16-25 getickt  Ich habe mich berufen gefühlt die Trolle zu nehmen da bei wc3 meine liebkings Taktik die mass Headhunter zu nehmen xD Also bin ich jetzt ein Trol Magier xD
aber als ich gesehen habe wie es auf der ally seite von unseren realm abgeht habe ich mir zu diesem endschluss Gratuliert xD

EDIT : FOR THE HORDE


----------



## Namirèllá (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab damals als ich mit wow anfing alli gezockt, weil meine familie und freunde auch allies waren. Habe dann aber zur horde gewechselt und bin davon nicht mehr los gekommen. Ich liebe meine untote einfach zu sehr. Und siehe da meine familie und freunde sind größtenteils auch zur horde gewechselt und auch nicht mehr davon los gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin 18 und spiele horde. HORDE FOREVER


----------



## Deathfriend (13. Oktober 2007)

bin 15 jahre alt und spiele einen tauren schami und ein untoten mage ... bin horde weil ein parr verwandete schon wow gespielt haben und hordler waren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KittyPryde (13. Oktober 2007)

ich bin alli einerseits weil ich die elfen so gern mochte und weil meine familie dann auch allis gemacht hat (wir dachten ja zuerst wir können nur alli oder horde machen aber das gilt ja nur für pvp server)

btw ich bin zur zeit 20


----------



## DaScAn (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke trotzdem das es das Ergebnis verfälscht. Eine engere Altersgruppiereung währe besser gewesen.
jünger als 25 aber über 16? Das ist der Hauptteil der hier WoW Spielt.
Ich hätte gesagt:

10-12
12-15
16-18
20-22
23-25

etc pp.

Damit bekommt man eine viel genauere Auflistung.
Außerdem sollte hier irgendjemand den CAPSLOCK Titel des Treaths wegeditieren.


----------



## Cashman (13. Oktober 2007)

tja,ich bin 31 und spiele auf der alli seite.hatte mal nen 20er tauren jäger aber horde interessiert mich nicht,schon alleine wegen den hauptstädten die gefallen mir einfach nicht.
paar kumpels von mir sind jetzt auf die hordenseite gewechselt.loool,selber schuld!


----------



## Lysergix (13. Oktober 2007)

Cashman schrieb:


> tja,ich bin 31 und spiele auf der alli seite.hatte mal nen 20er tauren jäger aber horde interessiert mich nicht,schon alleine wegen den hauptstädten die gefallen mir einfach nicht.
> paar kumpels von mir sind jetzt auf die hordenseite gewechselt.loool,selber schuld!



31 Jahre alter Sack und Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mich interessiert einfach schon immer ausschließlich die dunkle Seite der Macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüüße
Lyser


----------



## Soidberg (13. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

43 und Alli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin mit den Leuten, mit denen ich vorher schon AC2 und FF XI gedaddelt hab, geschlossen auf einen WoW Server umgezogen. Viele sind über 30 und wenn man sich schon seit ein paar Jahren kennt, kommt man von sonem Haufen auch nicht so leicht weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (14. Oktober 2007)

18 jahre, ich spiel horde, da isses viel besser als bei den allys

hatte erst en allychar wegen nem freund aber da war so mies, dass ich zur hirde gewechselt hab und da bin ich auch zufrieden, auch wenn der realm mir so gar net zusagt

ally zock ich nur noch wenn ich ein zu raidendes gebiet erkunden will


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2007)

Totelius schrieb:


> das sind die die mich bei der horde aufregen,kleine kiddies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja auch fur die horde gibt es deppen (dich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin jünger als 25 aber über 16 / Allianz ,was hier wohl auch sehr viele sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Hab damals Allianz genommen, weil Horde einfach nicht meinen Vorstellungen entsprach.


----------



## Ashaqun (14. Oktober 2007)

dragon1 schrieb:


> naja auch fur die horde gibt es deppen (dich)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dir müssten hier wegen mangelnder Rechtschreib- und Grammatikkenntnisse alle Schreibrechte genommen werden.....


----------



## Br3ak3r (18. Oktober 2007)

ein Dank an alle die sich an dieser Umfrage beteiligt haben

***PUSH***


----------



## Yayoi (18. Oktober 2007)

Slyf3r schrieb:


> ich kenn das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



War bei mir ähnlich. Da ich nicht alleine Spielen wollte hab ich Horde gewählt, als dann die Blutelfen integriert wurden war ich froh über diese Entscheidung ^^.

Und zum Thema: Wie gut jemand spielt hat sicherlich nichts mit dem Alter zu tun. Bin selbst über 25 und es gibt garantiert jüngere die deutlich besser spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Minastirit (18. Oktober 2007)

naja klingt cool das ganze nur naja

ein "kiddi" ist nicht das alter für mich. eher das Geistige Alter.

kenne einen der ist 12 und ein sehr guter spieler 
und einen der ist 25 und schreibt immer ZOMFG LOL und meint er ist der überroxxer


----------



## Yayoi (18. Oktober 2007)

Yayoi schrieb:


> War bei mir ähnlich. Da ich nicht alleine Spielen wollte hab ich Horde gewählt, als dann die Blutelfen integriert wurden war ich froh über diese Entscheidung ^^.
> 
> Und zum Thema: Wie gut jemand spielt hat sicherlich nichts mit dem Alter zu tun. Bin selbst über 25 und es gibt garantiert jüngere die deutlich besser spielen
> 
> ...



ja ich finde auch, dass es etwas mit geistiger Reife zu tun hat. Als jemand in ner rnd group merkte, dass ich doch tatsächlich weiblich bin (ja sowas gibts) anfing mich zuzuspamen mit den übelsten Anmachsprüchen, hab ich ihn nach seinem Alter gefragt. Er meinte 24 und ich darauf  "kommt mir eher vor wie 14". Glaub ich hab den 14 jährigen damit Unrecht getan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Br3ak3r (2. November 2007)

push


----------



## royalbud (2. November 2007)

Hallo ich bin der forum newbe royalbud,

ich spiele jetzt wow 4 jahre,
erster char lvl60er priest undead,

war ne reine untotengilde und wurde von rechtsradikalen skinheads geleitet...
habe später den char gelöscht...

Jetzt 70er shadowpriest mensch allianz --- > ROYALBUD
und Immuno lvl 29 pvp feral dudu der mein liebling ist und die gilde 'shaolin' leitet

Ich bin 31 jahre alt und mag allianz da auch meine kleine schwester und 2 andere rl kolegen zu mir auf den server gekommen sind...

ALLIANZ vor ever "!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dummerweise glaube ich aber seit kurzem, daß blizzard Horde bevorzugt !!!
Siehe ---> Neues forum thema ---> lvl 29 pvp
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet da ich vor diesem PROBLEM stehe...

Ich habe auch schon einen GM gefragt aber der sagte mir daß dies spielbezogene fragen wären und er nicht antworten darf oO

Gruß Royal


----------



## Lurock (2. November 2007)

du spielst 4 jahre wow obwohl es erst 2 jahre und en paar monate draußen ist? cool

naja zur topic, ich bin 17 und spiele Horde


----------



## GangstaT (2. November 2007)

also ich gehöre mit 13 eher zur jungen fraktion hab aba beides schon gespielt (mein höchster ally war bisher 14 level aba abundzu mein gnom) meine lieblingsfraktion is aba eindeutig die horde


----------



## Pumajäger (2. November 2007)

Spiel so gut wie nur Horde und bin 15 also bin noch jung und spiel noch nicht so lange! Aber bin davon überzeugt das ich es noch lange spielen werde. (Bis auf die Pausen zur Tests und Schularbeiten -zeit)


----------



## MasotasNeL (2. November 2007)

Ich gebs zu ich bin 13 ja ich benehm mich aber nicht unbedingt wie manche andere(in dem Alter)
Ich spiele gerne Horde in Warcraft(3) und WoW.Hoffe meine Stimme hilft weiter(vermittelt hoffentlich nicht den Eindruck Horde=Kiddies)


----------



## Konradio (2. November 2007)

Ich bin auch 13 und mein Twink ist ab und zu ein seeeehr gewissenhafter Healer^^


----------



## Adalin (3. November 2007)

Jop, bin auch 13 und spiele schon seid ungefähr 2 jahren

Bin ein leidenschaftlicher Ally und habe 1 70iger Schurken da ich nicht sonderlich viel bock habe mehrere chars hochzuleveln und sie dann alle auszurüsten, ich bleibe dann doch lieber auf einem 70iger.
Habe natürlich noch twink in höhe von 30-50 ^^

MFG Adalin


----------



## Zhadrak (3. November 2007)

vielleicht sollte man das doch etwas mehr differenzieren. zwischen 16 und 25 ist doch ein enormer Unterschied.

14-16 16-18  18-20 20-24 z.b.


@Topic

Bin Stammhorlder, von mir aus aus Uberzeugung, habe einen 70er Tauren Schami (Main), 70er Troll Schurke und 70er Troll Jäger... den 50er Orc Krieger und den 45er Nachelf Schurken (AUSRUTSCHER!) will ich mal garnicht gesondert erwähnen.. (und tue es doch..)
Spiele seit release und konnte mir nie etwas anderes als die Horde vorstellen... ja, meine 45lvl einblick in die Allianz waren auch ne Erfahrung, ich hab kaum schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Und trotzdem bleibe ich bei meinem plumpen klischeehaften Vorurteil:  Allies sind Kiddies, sind lieb und gut, kämpfen als elde Recken für das Licht und es zählt Masse statt Klasse- auf Proudmoore war tatsächlich mal ein 3:1 Allie-Horde Verhältnis... ich habs sehr genossen.

ahja- bin 18.


----------



## wg15 (3. November 2007)

Hatte auch bei Allianz angefangen, einen Jäger, bis 40 gespielt, schaut in mein Profil, das Equip >-<

jetzt spiele ich seit April ungefähr Horde, und habe vor kurzem meinen Ausweis gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(für die nicht ganz so schnellen, das sind 16 frische Jahre!)


----------



## Noaix (3. November 2007)

Allianz 18 Jahre 

hab zwar mit Horde angefangen, weil sie mir von der Story besser gefallen.
Aber irgendwann hab ich bemerkt das mein ganzen Kumpels bei der Allianz sind und hab die Seiten gewecheslt.

Jetzt bin zu Entschluss gekommen Allianz ist doch besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wöhckel (3. November 2007)

Ich bin auch durch Freunde zur Allianz gekommen. Bin dort auch sehr zufrieden mit den Leuten, denke es gibt auf beiden Seiten nervige Leuts, wo auch das alter nicht so entscheidend ist.

Das einzige was mich zur Horde zieht und warum ich mir da auch einen char gelvl hab (zumindest bis 60 damals) waren die instant BG`s. Das ist auf Allianz Seite einfach zu stressig mit den mindestens 20 min warten...


----------



## Belty (3. November 2007)

Ok ich bin 18 mir ist aber grade aufgefallen das WoW doch noch ältere Spieler spielen was mir noch nciht so oft bei online Spielen aufgefallen ist.
Denn was mich sehr stört sind diese Kiddies (wäre hier wohl unter 16) damit meine ich aber nicht jeden es ist nur so es gibt verdammt viele junge Spieler die einen extrem nerven können, flamen usw., aber bei WoW gibts ja dieses tolle Ticket System aber naja ich will ja jetzt keinen runtermachen oder so ich denke mal das jeder so seine Erfahrungen gemacht hat (zb. CS).
Aber es gibt ja immer noch viele nette Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spaß euch allen und Für die Horde!!


----------



## Lowstar (3. November 2007)

ich glaube die meisten sind zu der seite gegangen, zu der ihre freunde auch gegangen sind.
ich spiele horde, bin froh drüber und will auch nicht wecheln ^^


----------



## Níght06 (3. November 2007)

Einige hordler werden sowieso wieder falsch wählen, ok vielleicht auch paar allianzer, um horde/allianz als kiddies darzustellen.

Sorry finde die umfrage sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lerai (3. November 2007)

was kreuz ich an wenn ich 16 bin?


----------



## Abychef (3. November 2007)

Na jetzt überleg mal ganz stark , biste mit 16 jünger als 16 ? wohl kaum^^
Ich bin selber bald 15 und spiele sowohl allianz als auch horde aber ich hab ally angekreuzt weil ich den char schon level 70 hab ...


----------



## Huntara (3. November 2007)

jünger als 25, aber älter als 16 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich geh mal davon aus, das Du nicht heute Geburtstag hast?
Vielleicht bist Du 16 1/2 oder so, daher würd ich das ankreuzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Intensiv (4. November 2007)

ich bin 25 und spiele horde. angefangen hab ich auf allianz seite weil ich damals das ganze burg-feeling wie bei stormwind cool fand und nen pala haben wollte. irgendwann haben dann paar freunde auf nem anderem server neu angefangen und so bin ich dann zu horde gekommen. spiel jetzt auch ausschließlich horde wobei ich sagen muss dass mir allianz besser gefällt! die haben für MEINEN geschmack die schöneren städte usw.


zum thema alter... vom skill will ich garnicht reden da spielt das keine rolle, aber vom verhalten ist das einfach so das die meisten (nicht alle) jüngeren spieler sich einfach nicht benehmen können. ständig wir geflamt oder grundlos beleidigt und und und. hab da verstärkt die letzten wochen drauf geachtet und immer wenns nen vorfall gab (chatverhalten, raid, etc) waren es jüngere spieler. z.B. sprüche wie "deine mutter" usw. kommt es zu streitigkeiten merkt man grade dann das alter. 

sorry dass der beitrag so lang geworden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (4. November 2007)

Ich wurd überredet allianz zu spielen. wollte eigentlich n orc schurken anfagen. da aber mein kumpel n nachtelfen hatte, und wir zusammen spielen wollten, habe ich mich dann zu einem zwerg bewegen lassen. und da zwerge klein und kräftig sind, eben einen krieger^^


----------



## Totesmagier (4. November 2007)

Spiele von Anfang an Bei der Allianz.
Hab mich nur daran entschieden weil man immer meint das die allianz die brafen und guten sind und die Horde die Bösen. Ich bin ein Brafer Mensch. Bin 20


----------



## Lomiraan (4. November 2007)

Ich hätte echt gedacht es gibt viel mehr Leute unter 16 O___o

ich bin ja selber noch 14, und meine ganzen kumpels zocken ja auch.

Naja, egal ^^


----------



## Byrd (4. November 2007)

Ich fins lustig, dass es bei der abstimmung anscheinend mehr horde als allianz gibt, oder dass es zumindest fast gleich is..
ich dahcte imemr allianz wären n paar mehr xD


----------



## Zhadrak (4. November 2007)

Nur mal so, was Allie/Horde angeht. 

Hier könnt ihr euch die genauen stats der Realms angucken: klick

Und daraus geht hervor: Auf sogut wie allen Servern ist die allianz in der Überzahl, Rekordhalter ist da noch Lothar, mit sensationellem 3:1- Verhältins.
Auf Servern die erst vor kurzem online gagangen sind ist die Horde etwas in der Überzahl... wer da wohl twinkt?


----------



## Arogtar (4. November 2007)

Die Hoooorde rennt ! ....und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abychef (4. November 2007)

Byrd schrieb:


> Ich fins lustig, dass es bei der abstimmung anscheinend mehr horde als allianz gibt, oder dass es zumindest fast gleich is..
> ich dahcte imemr allianz wären n paar mehr xD



ich weiß net was bei dir mehr is ^^ aber ich komm auf gut 250 allyspieler mehr
Bei 2500 abstimmungen würd ich das nicht als wenig bezeichnen ...
naja xD


----------



## Aber Derbe (4. November 2007)

Zhadrak schrieb:


> Nur mal so, was Allie/Horde angeht.
> 
> Hier könnt ihr euch die genauen stats der Realms angucken: klick
> 
> ...



Auf jedem PVE gibts mehr Allies als Hordler und auf den meisten PVP servern gibts mehr Hordler ...


----------



## beerboy (4. November 2007)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> Ich hätte echt gedacht es gibt viel mehr Leute unter 16 O___o
> 
> ich bin ja selber noch 14, und meine ganzen kumpels zocken ja auch.
> 
> Naja, egal ^^




jo hab ich auch gedacht... schon merkwürdig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syroxx_2007 (4. November 2007)

Ich spiel auch Horde und bin 18.


----------



## teddyy (4. November 2007)

also für mich steht fest: Horde ^^

spiele zwar derzeit ein alli aber was tut man nicht alles für die familie ;-)

vermisse meinen untoten krieger richtig ^^ wobei ich auf dem auch das bessere equip habe ^^


----------



## Rangekiller (4. November 2007)

mainchar horde^^ bin unter 16 aber benehme mich nicht so von daher.
horde bin ich aber auch nur wegen meinen rl freunden.
außerdem steh ich dazu das trolle die geilsten sind^^


----------



## jaccodecrans (5. November 2007)

Also für meine Altersgruppe, Geburtsjahr 1942, sollte der Altersbereich doch etwas erweitert werden!
Habe Allies chars - spiele aber lieber mit den Horden. Ich kann auch gleich schnell laufen und kämpfen wie die Jungen.


----------



## Melchiør (5. November 2007)

Horde und ich bin 22


----------



## Efelion (5. November 2007)

Zhadrak schrieb:


> Nur mal so, was Allie/Horde angeht.
> 
> Hier könnt ihr euch die genauen stats der Realms angucken: klick
> 
> ...



aso ich glaub es irgendwie nich, dass es auf mal'ganis nur 233 hordler gibt, allein unsre gilde wären schon fast mehr xD


----------



## Grimmrog (5. November 2007)

Naja nicht jeder der woW spielt ist auch im Forum hier tätig(und wieviele von den sogenanneten Kiddies).
Und ob jeder sein richtiges Alter angibt ist die nächste Frage, aber ich hoff mal es ist so.
Außerdem bekommen die Hordler dank ihrer Blutelfen ja nun auch massig Kiddiezuwachs^^


----------



## Jakord (5. November 2007)

Also ich bin auch durch nen Freund dazu gekommen der Allianz gespielt hat. Also blieb mir ja nichts anderes.
Trotz Serverwechseln immernoch Allianz, auch wenn ich zwischendurch mal nen Hordler angefangen hab aber naja. Wenn man nur beschimpft wird weil man an einem Tag "nur" auf Level 11 kommt ist das schon bisl krank find ich. Darum immernoch Allianz. Auch wenns da immer wieder welche gibt die meinen sie seien "MegaHyperSupraIMBA!" .. Naja. =P

Achja.. erm.. bin 19 'n halb. =P Aber das ich mich als unter 25 aber über 16 Einordnen muss.. PAH! =P


----------



## zwuckl (5. November 2007)

hab vor ca 2 1/2 jahren mit wow angefangen.hatte 2-3 chars so um die lvl 20,konnte mich einfach net entscheiden.sind jetzt aber alle gelöscht und jetzt ist mein main ne 70er untote schurkin.hab dann immer mal wieder nen neuen angefangen, so zum ausprobieren.... aber habs nie weit gebracht... jetzt bin ich grad am lvln mit meiner kriegerin und meiner hexenmeisterin(beide lvl 41 und natürlich untot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde, das ist die beste klasse dies gibt,obwohl tauren auch cool sind^^).                     
ne nachtelf druidin hab ich auch (PvE-server)auf lvl 16 seit etwa nem halben jahr xD wenn ich bock hab spiel ich manchmal.die allis sind aber iwie net so nett... naja, liegt wahrscheinlich am server^^ aber pvp mach ich net. kann mir einfach net vorstellen, nen hordler zu killen, die sind einfach zu cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also Horde ftw und achso ja: bin 14 1/4


----------



## Caihywe (5. November 2007)

also ich bin 39 und spiele Horde. Am Anfang spielte ich Allianz aber als die Blutelfen kamen musste ich eine spielen. Ich finde die einfach nur......!

Ich finde es gibt auf beiden Seiten "Nette" und "Blöde", so ist da halt. Damit kann ich leben. Ich geh den "Blöden" einfach aus dem Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem denke ich das Alter ist nicht immer Schuld. Wenn jemand egoistisch und unfreundlich ist dann ändert sich das auch nicht wenn er älter wird( jedenfalls meistens), es wird nur besser versteckt. Dann lob ich mir doch ein Kiddie das direkt sagt "Ich find dich doof"

Gruss

 Caihywe


----------



## Garya (5. November 2007)

Für die Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin 24 - fast 25 udn treuer Hordler.

was ichd enke ist, dass nicht das Alter ausschlaggebend ist für eine Person sondern das was derjenige oder diejenige im Kopf hat. Ich möchte mnicht wissen wieviele leute für sich schon gedacht haben "Boah was ein Noob... besimmt is der grad mal 14" und dann am anderen Ende der leitung jemand mit dem stolzen Alter von 45 Jahren saß...

Man kann es nie wissen - ich denke jedes Alter das gestattet ist hat seine eigenheiten, udn in jeder Altersklasse gibt es "Kinder"

so long
dat Garya


----------



## Gul'danier (5. November 2007)

Ich spiel noch ned lang WoW aber hätte ich mein zockendes Umfeld nicht, hätte ich wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht die Allianz gewählt, weil ich denke, dass es -wie auch auf unserer Seite- viele Neuankömmlinge gibt, die "für die Menschen spielen wollen" und dabei vergessen, dass WoW nur ein Spiel ist. Das nenn ich arm. Von daher spielt es keine Rolle....


Es lebe die Horde


----------



## iXie (5. November 2007)

Allianz + 18 = Ultrasexy *harr*

^^


----------



## Dunham (5. November 2007)

Garya schrieb:


> Für die Horde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo leider gibt es viel zu viele die andere als kinder beschimpfen (vll auch nur weil ihnen deren meinung ned passt). und die sind dann meistens die die absolut nix drauf haben und dieses thema immerwieder ansprechen (vermutlich auch der ersteller dieses posts.....). gegen kindisches verhalten kann man ja was haben, aber jeden als kind zu bezeichenen ist einfach übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyes (5. November 2007)

steht relativ unendschieden ^^



btw. spielerisches können hat mit alter nix zu tun.


----------



## Next Exitus (5. November 2007)

jüngere leute kommen auf weit entferntere tasten nicht hin...
nein aber es ist sehr ausgeglichen
das problem bei den aussagen zwischen den beiden fraktionen wer mehr "kiddys" hat liegt darin das die "alten" allianzler anscheinend bescheiden sind ^^

15 jahre und draenei schami... ich steh dazu noch ein "kiddy" zu sein
obwohl kiddy sich in jedem fall auf das geistige alter bezieht und meistens passt es dann auch aber nicht immer


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (5. November 2007)

na die umfrage ist ja mal komisch...
als könnte man mit altersangaben auch das geistige alter genau bestimmen...
naja egal...
was auch schön zu sehen ist das so viele wegen freunde auf eine andere fraktion gewechselt sind...

also ich hatte ja als ich beim installieren das heft mir anguckte gedacht:
wow ! die tauren sehen ja garnicht schlecht aus...
nach einer weile spielzeit dacht ich mir dann...naja...mal was anderes testen...
aber was ? hordechars schnell angeguckt und erschrocken nochmal zu den trollen geguckt ... (igiit wie können die nur so hässlich sein)
also hab ich mal allianz angesehen und einen nachtelf genommen...
dann hab ich da auch bis lvl 40 gespielt und immer wieder getwinkt...
und dann dachte ich mir...
nachtelfen...mal was anderes nehmen...ich versuche nochmal die horde...
und dann passierte es...in meinen kopf hat irgendwas einen schalter oder sowas aktiviert ! plötzlich fand ich die etwas hässlichen trolle richtig super !
nach einer weile ist dann mein bruder gekommen und wollte das ich auf seinen server komme...dann war da wieder viel getwinke (im gebiet klasse)
und am ende war ein trollmage unterwegs und wird es auch weiterhin sein !
auch wenn ich als todesritter einen blutelf nehmen werde...(naja vielleicht auch einen troll ^^)

naja...
so viel dazu wie ich zu meiner fraktion gekommen bin...
also ich muss sagen dieses herausfinden von allgemeinen alter ist lächerlich...ich kenne zwar viele ältere spieler...die gut spielen aber auch idioten die meinen alles schlecht machen zu müssen...
und dann natürlich die sorte spieler die man einfach auslachen muss ^^
die typen die stolz überall erzählen sie sind erst 13 aber spielen schon WoW und sind ja solche profis XD...

kurz gesagt...alter zählt nicht sondern nur das geistige alter der person...
meiner meinung nach...

sorry für die vielen fehler im text ( wollte da jetzt nicht nochmal durchgehen)...


----------



## Shaxul (5. November 2007)

ich bin 23 und spiele schon seit meinem WoW-Tag 1 bei der Horde, obwohl meine Kumpels Allys sind. Wieso? Weil mich die Allianz-Seite überhaupt nicht anspricht. Klar hab ich mal paar Chars auf Ally-Seite angefangen, am weitesten kam der Schami mit lvl22 ^^.

Zum Thema Alter: Lustigerweise isses wirklich so, dass das Alter selten was über das Spielvermögen aussagt. Beispiel: Hab mich letztens von nem Schami in punkto PvP-Skillung sehr gut beraten lassen und nachher rausgefunden, dass der Kerl erst 14 is...

Also liebe Möchtegern-Gildenmeister: Stellt bitte keine Regeln mehr wie "Mitgliedschaft erst ab mind. 18" oder so auf - da gehen euch gute Leute durch die Lappen!


----------



## Farun (5. November 2007)

Spiele beide Fraktionen Aktiv, angefangen habe ich mit der Allianz.
Inzwischen spricht mich die Horde einfach mehr an, nette Leute, bessere Startgebiete, bessere Rassen.

Knapp vor dem Magischen 18ten Jahr.....


----------



## Derpate76 (6. November 2007)

Br3ak3r schrieb:


> Hi Community,
> 
> hab mir gedacht, da öffters die Aussage auftaucht, dass Hordler besser sind als Allianzler oder andersrum, weil vom Alter jüngere sich zu einer gewissen Seite hingezogen fühlen, möchte ich das mit dieser Umfrage klarstellen.
> 
> ...



jetzt erklär mir mal bitte wie man darauf kommt, das die horde "die bösen" sind


----------



## Hangatyr (6. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich spiel ally und horde ...
> was soll ich jetzt anklicken ?




Wie wäre es mit PC herunterfahren?


----------



## Aribef (6. November 2007)

lol ok damit steht wohl fest das eindeutig die älteren Player lieber Allianz spielen... war mir eh klar *scherz* ist wohl ganz gut ausgegelichen so zwischen 16-25..

Viele Hordler denken sich -oh sieht ja böse aus kann ich mal schön die Allianzler verkloppen und so richtig schön fies tun höhö-

Und die, Allies die sich denken -Yeah Hordler verkloppen- wurden nur von Hordlern platt gemacht und wollen sich wohl auf irgend ne dumme Art und Weise rächen... gibt ja genug Player die sich 'Killthorde' oder so nennen...

allerdings kann man das ganze dann auch wieder jeweils von der anderen seite betrachten

letztendlich gibts auf beide Seite player die schon bisschen Lebenserfahrung mitbringen und Player die sich einfach nur total kindisch geben und auf Kritik mit -Du bist voll das Kiddie, du Boon!- reagieren...

Das Alter bzw die Reife erkennt man sofort an den ersten Sätzen, oder wenn sie einen nach Kritik gleich auf Ignore setzen, anstatt drauf einzugehen und zu fragen was man hättebesser machen können... 

oder wenn sie einen selbst die ganze zeit kritisieren und besserwisser spielen, aber nach einer fehleinschätzung schnell die ini gruppe vorm letzten Boss stehen lassen (heute passiert)...

letztendlich ist es die innere einstellung -manche machen sich lieber ihren persönlichen 'helden' und der ist eben kein Orc oder so, sondern wohl Mensch oder Elf- und andere wiederum stehen auf diesen wilden Orc-Style oder das die Tauren die größten Schulterstücke haben und damit viel mächtiger rüberkommen, als ein Gnom zB, was auch wiederum ein gewisses feeling mit bringt

Naja ich hab auch zwei Horden Chars, aber es macht einfach kein Spaß dieses 'Horde-feeling' für mich persönlich...


----------



## Aschanty (6. November 2007)

Also ich bin 25 Jahre und spiele Horde obwohl ich auch einen Ally hab. Ich finde nicht das es wichtig ist welcher Fraktion man angehört sondern wie man mit den Mitspielern auskommt. Manche meinen das geht bei der Allianz besser andere bei der Horde. Naja jedem das seine.


----------



## chz (6. November 2007)

17 jahre und wurde gezwungen alli zu spielen (meine freunde spielen alle alli) ,fühl mich aber eher zur horde hingezogen.geilere rassen / städte / leute


----------



## Kofineas (7. November 2007)

aclso bei mir isses so das ich in wc/wc2/wc3 immer orcs gespielt habe weil ich sie einfach immer am besten fand. jedoch dann kam wow und bekannte von mir holten es sich und fingen allies an^^
dann hab ich einfach ne elfe gemacht die nächst besten^^
ich finds auch scheiß egal welcher fraktion man angehört im endeffekt is ja beides das gleiche.^^
aber orcs sehen trotdem cooler aus^^


----------



## Hurikane (8. November 2007)

ich spiele von anfang an einen alli weil die wesentlich besser sind als die hordler bis lvl 30 hatte ich mir mal zwischendurch nen hordi hochgezockt aber das war sau langweilig weil die qusts naja dumm sind da macht ally seite schon wesentlich mehr fun

 ausserdem muss man keine allys ganken wenn man auch hordis ganken kann^^

jedenfalls ist es irgendwie schon komisch das es kaum einen unterschied gibt bei den prozntualen daten


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

Hmm wenn ich die Umfrage so ansehe, stehts 50 // 50. Also was unterscheidet denn sonst die Allianz von der Horde, wenn viele behaupten, dass es dort besser zugeht?


----------



## Valdrasiala (4. April 2008)

Der IQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wegrenn und vor den Allianzlern versteck, die jetzt überall spawnen werden*


----------



## schoeni (4. April 2008)

18 und allianzspieler

hordenchars max. auf 10 gebracht xD weils einfach hässlich aussehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (4. April 2008)

I'm proud to be Ally!

20 Jahre alt und werd es immer bleiben.

Hab zwar mal ein paar Hordechars getestet, find es aber einfach nicht interessant.

Außerdem ist die Horde auf Perenolde im PvE schlechter als die Allianz, hat nur große Fresse und nix drauf^^

Kommen nach Quel'Danas greifen jeden an, der noch PvP an hat und wundern sich dann, wenn ihre 5er gruppen von 2-3 Mann auseinander genommen werden.

Tja, also auf Perenolde kann man nru Stolz sein, zur Allianz zu gehören und nicht zur Verliererseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mineral (4. April 2008)

Ich spiel Horde, weil ich die guten spielen wollte. Jeder der die Story kennt weiss das die Horde die guten sind.

Ich finds schlimm was die Blutelfen aus der Horde gemacht haben. ÜBerall in OG laufen leicht bekleidete Belfinnen rum die Ihren Service um die Freier zu befriedigen schon so tief bieten das man Geld bekommt. Ist halt viel Konkurenz da. Ich hasse Blutelfen. Leider ist mein Orc Hexer schon 70.

Tendiere nämlich seit der Blutelfenplage auch mehr zur Allianz.

Bin übrigends 18.

mfg
Mineral


----------



## Gwynny (4. April 2008)

Werde im Juni 24 und bin Allianzlerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2008)

bei unter 16 ist es fast gleich,also nur vorurteil das kinder allianz spielen
in meiner klasse sind 4 hordler 0 allis
alle wegen wc3/tft


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (4. April 2008)

Hab die ersten Jahre Ally gezockt und seit 2 Monaten Horde, da bleib ich jetzt auch bei solang ich WoW  zocke.


----------



## DarkSkorpion (4. April 2008)

also ich find, dass dieser threat net all zu hilfreich is, weil nicht jeder die foren durchstöbert un wenn dann auch net alles anklickt oder mit macht auserdem kann es ja von server zu server unterschiedlich sein wer, wie, was, wo und warum zockt 

soviel dazu von meiner seite


----------



## Big Tank (4. April 2008)

Die Umfrage ergibt meiner meinung nach keinen Sin, es gibt mehr Allys als Hordler und das sieht man dann auch im ergebniss.


----------



## Mindista (4. April 2008)

[X] jünger als 35 aber über 25 / Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatenkeist (4. April 2008)

29 jahre allianz

bei 2 70ern und twinks die gold bringen und mir das leben erleichtern - warum sollte ich das alles hinter mir lassen nur weil ich plötzlich horde spielen mag? nicht zu sprechen von den raids die ich verpassen würde und mir ist mein druide nunmal ins herz gewachsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nichsdestotrotz würde ich gerne mal horde spielen - aber alleine habe ich keine lust und allzuviel zeit investere ich da net, eher ziehe ich mir meien chars nach ^^


----------



## Illuminatos (4. April 2008)

Bin 17 (beinahe 18) und mein Main ist ein 70er Blutelfen Pala - und ich bin stolz drauf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiLuCa (4. April 2008)

Hmm bei der Allianz ist der Anteil der Spieler über 25 größer als bei der Horde, wundert mich gerade etwas...


----------



## EnemyOfGod (4. April 2008)

Bin heute 14 geworden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zatrisha (4. April 2008)

DiLuCa schrieb:


> Hmm bei der Allianz ist der Anteil der Spieler über 25 größer als bei der Horde, wundert mich gerade etwas...




Das ist sicher von Server zu Server unterschiedlich - ich hab auch das Gefühl, daß die Hordis bei uns durchschnittlich älter sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. April 2008)

Coole Sache, durch die hohe Zahl der Antworten ist das Ganze sogar ein ganz klitze kleines bisschen repräsentativ.

Und was sagt und das Ergebnis. 

- Es gibt praktisch kein Unterschied, was die Altersverteilung angeht -

Schade ich beerdige so ungerne Vorurteile.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (4. April 2008)

man sollte 2 sachen anklicken können. spiel auch beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (4. April 2008)

wenn man die statistik auswertet (von der buffed community) sieht man keinen gravierenden altersunterschied bei allianz und horde

aber was man sieht ist das die Community zwischen 16-35 jahre alt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ca 80%


----------



## lnvul (4. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hmmm eine seite die ich mehr bevorzuge -nein
> 
> char mit dem ich öfters spiel - zur zeit ally
> einen char mit dem ich besseres items habe bzw equip - horde
> ...



das gleiche von mir lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (4. April 2008)

So eine Umfrage in DIESEM Forum ist sowieso sinnlos.
Da sind natürlich die Meisten zwischen 12 und 18...


----------



## Cones (4. April 2008)

Außerdem kann man das mit dem "bevorzugen" nicht genau sagen, da es von Server zu Server sehr große Unterschiede gibt. Bei meinem Main- Server z.B. bevorzuge ich auf jeden Fall die Horde!^^ durch die Einstellung der Seiten.

Ich weiß jedoch nicht, wie es auf einem anderen Server wäre.
Es wäre einmal interessant, wie es auf den verschiedenen Servern aussieht.

mfg
Cones


----------



## RouV3n (5. April 2008)

Ich spiele eigentlich nur Ally, aber ich möchte jetz einen neuen Horde-Char anfangen um mal zu gucken, wie es so als Hordi ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...trotzdem habe ich natürlich "Ally" angeklickt...

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sternkomet (5. April 2008)

Hordler sind netter und hilfreicher zueinander. 
Allies sehen lustiger und angenehmer aus. 
Ich spiele beide Seiten sehr gerne, bin über 45 Jahre


----------



## CLOZEN (5. April 2008)

So, ich bin 13 spiel einen undead warlock (früher nachtelf^^) nochmal: es nervt sehr dass manche leute denken dass, wenn man ein kind ist sich automatisch, kindisch verhält das nervt seh ich hoffe dass sich das ändert.


----------



## Boomman (5. April 2008)

Bei mir wars so das mein kumpel b-day hatte und mir i-wie das game aufgedrückt hat...seit dem spiel ich (wie er auch) ally auf nem pvp server =)

Mfg
Boomman/Agesoul


----------

